
Show HN: git-req – A Git extension that checks out GitHub and Gitlab PRs by ID - arusahni
https://arusahni.github.io/git-req/
======
arusahni
Hi HN!

I've been working on this off and on for a few years. With the advent of
service-specific CLI clients, I wanted to provide something service-agnostic
that fulfilled a specific use case that annoyed me.

Feedback and PRs welcome! This was my first nontrivial Rust project (the
original version was a shell script with some Python).

~~~
johnhenry
Fantastic! I'm always on the lookout for tools that allow me to avoid having
to log in to a web UI.

